# Morrus Appreciation Week



## cybertalus (Aug 12, 2006)

Being of no one with any authority here whatsoever, I do hereby greatly overstep my place and declare August 13 to 19 to be Morrus Appreciation Week.

For this week, all dice that Morrus rolls will automatically be treated as if he'd naturally rolled the highest possible result.

For this week, whenever Morrus turns on the radio, his favorite song will be playing.  If it isn't, it will be the next song to be played.

For this week, spammers will leave Morrus alone.  Those who fail to comply will have their existence erased from all of time and space.

For this week, anyone who asks Morrus about his dancers will have a troupe of said dancers as houseguests for a month.  Anyone who complains about this policy will be hosting mimes, grannies, and Angry Scotsmen until February.

Every day this week one of the women from The Le's old controversial ads will stop by Morrus's place for a visit.

For this week, complaints, problems, and general "I want YOUR site to work MY way" comments will be Somebody Else's Problem.  Exact identity of that Somebody Else to be determined later, but they'll probably need an Appreciation Week shortly after.

For this week, people will remember how much enjoyment they get from ENWorld as a result of the work Morrus puts into it, and will let him know that in some way.

So yeah, thanks Morrus.  I didn't find this place until after Eric retired and you took over, but if you hadn't, it wouldn't have been here for me to find.  No doubt you do a lot of work to keep the place going that most of us never know about.  Sure you've got help, but I bet a lot of stuff still ultimately comes down to you.  And even when it is another mod or admin who makes a decision that someone doesn't like, I'm sure you get some grief for it.

So, take it easy this week, put your feet up, and bask in the glow of the adoration that had better come your way.


----------



## Menexenus (Aug 12, 2006)

Hear hear!  (Or is it "here here"?  Not being British, I've never been quite sure...)


----------



## Morrus (Aug 12, 2006)

Heh - thanks!  I've been feeling pretty under siege the last few weeks.  This made me feel a little better.


----------



## JoeBlank (Aug 12, 2006)

Morrus, what kind of website are you running? You just allow degenerates to come in here and declare a particular week to be in honor of one individual? I don't see how this is fair.

For something as insignificant as the name of the Off Topic forum we at least allow nominations by anyone willing to participate. I demand that you no longer allow any particular week to be in the honor of one individual without at least soliciting the opinions of everyone who visits this site!



			
				cybertalus said:
			
		

> For this week, complaints, problems, and general "I want YOUR site to work MY way" comments will be Somebody Else's Problem.  Exact identity of that Somebody Else to be determined later, but they'll probably need an Appreciation Week shortly after.




If you make the unwise and inadvisable decision to ignore my demands, then at least allow me to nominate Warlord Ralts/Rusted Scrap Metal for the role of Somebody Else.


----------



## GQuail (Aug 12, 2006)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Heh - thanks!  I've been feeling pretty under siege the last few weeks.  This made me feel a little better.




Alas, it's always the case with running a large website: for everyone fifty happy members, there's one unhappy, but goddamnit if that unhappy one doesn't kick up more fuss than the rest.


----------



## cybertalus (Aug 12, 2006)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Heh - thanks!  I've been feeling pretty under siege the last few weeks.  This made me feel a little better.




I would've made it a whole month, but didn't wanna look like I was sucking up or anything.     Plus, I'm not sure Somebody Else could deal with the complaints and keep the place running smoothly for that long.


----------



## nerfherder (Aug 12, 2006)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> If you make the unwise and inadvisable decision to ignore my demands, then at least allow me to nominate Warlord Ralts/Rusted Scrap Metal for the role of Somebody Else.



Seconded

Thirded

Fourthed

 

Thanks for providing this free site going, and for stepping in when NTL went down this year, and giving us CM.

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## howandwhy99 (Aug 12, 2006)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Morrus, what kind of website are you running? You just allow degenerates to come in here and declare a particular week to be in honor of one individual? I don't see how this is fair.
> 
> For something as insignificant as the name of the Off Topic forum we at least allow nominations by anyone willing to participate. I demand that you no longer allow any particular week to be in the honor of one individual without at least soliciting the opinions of everyone who visits this site!
> 
> ...



Congratulations!!  Welcome to JoeBlank Day.

It's on August 20th.

Bring two characters.


----------



## CarlZog (Aug 12, 2006)

Menexenus said:
			
		

> Hear hear!  (Or is it "here here"?  Not being British, I've never been quite sure...)




It's "Hear, hear", as in "listen to what that guy's saying." And I'll take a minute to echo the sentiment.

Russ, I don't know how you manage to keep these sites running, but I'm certainly very glad you do. I've met a lot of great people through them, I learn a lot, participate in eye-opening debates and discussions and generally have a good time here and at CM. And that's certainly worth the price of my CS.

Thanks.

Carl


----------



## JoeBlank (Aug 13, 2006)

howandwhy99 said:
			
		

> Congratulations!!  Welcome to JoeBlank Day.
> 
> It's on August 20th.
> 
> Bring two characters.




This guy is not kidding. He has attempted to start Age of Worms twice now, and managed near-TPKs both days. I missed those two session, but I get the pleasure next weekend!


----------



## Mark (Aug 13, 2006)

I've modified cybertalus's new sig line to link here from the event name and highlight it for those who wish to add one to their own sig. 

[highlight]Morrus Appreciation Week[/highlight] is August 13 to August 19. _Have you thanked Morrus lately?_


----------



## Zenodotus of Ephesus (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks, Morrus!


----------



## cybertalus (Aug 13, 2006)

That looks cool, Mark.  I've yoinked your modification for my own signature.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Aug 13, 2006)

Hoorah for Morrus!


----------



## pogre (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Raven Crowking (Aug 13, 2006)

Thank you very much!


----------



## caudor (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes, thank you.  You even made this thank you possible


----------



## Evil Monkey (Aug 13, 2006)

Thank you, Morrus, for all the hard work I know you put into this site.  I've lurked around this site (and its predecessor) since the very beginning, and love reading all the different conversations and voting in the polls on these boards.  You have given me years of enjoyment and GREATLY alleviated the boredom I suffer from when at work.  Thanks again!


----------



## Fyrestryke (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks Morrus!


----------



## catsclaw227 (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks Morrus!  This is my RPG home away from home.


----------



## Wraith Form (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks, Morrus!  I've been here a few years.  One of my top, favorite, most-used book mark-ed web sites EVAR!


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 14, 2006)

Morrus, you rock.     Without you, our community and idea-mine would not be.  Or, y'know, we'd be butting heads with those RPGnet bums and every other thread would devolve into "DnD/d02 suxxors! / Does not! / Does too! / Does not!".  Nobody wants that.


----------



## Imhotepthewise (Aug 14, 2006)

We shall pretend to sacrifice small, furry animals in your honor.


----------



## Nyaricus (Aug 14, 2006)

Morrus, thanks for ruining my social life - I *LOVE* this place


----------



## Nyaricus (Aug 14, 2006)

Imhotepthewise said:
			
		

> We shall pretend to sacrifice small, furry animals in your honor.



lol, I'm adding that in my sig


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 14, 2006)

<sipping tequila in Havana>

Muchos Gracias Morrus!!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 14, 2006)

The best way to thank me is to go buy my PDF!  

Seriously, though, thanks everyone.  But don't forget everyone else who helps out around here - too many to list!  Moderators, coders, newshounds, reviewers, ENnies volunteers, and more.  This place wouldn't be the place it is without them all!


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll chime in on this never-read-by-me portion of the site to thank Morrus, too, for all of his hard work and effort.  It's hard for many gamers (myself included) to keep or even be in a regular gaming group; Morrus has given us a massive net-community where people of all races and classes may come and, for one brief, shining moment, claim brother and sisterhood.

I enjoy reading the thoughts and exploits of fellow gamers, and through them I can live any adventure as though I were playing it myself.  Morrus makes this possible for me and for everyone.  

Hail Morrus, Admiral o' the High Seas!


----------



## Sound of Azure (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks Morrus, for having a place do discuss this hobby of ours and being able to connect with people both far away and very different to each other all over the world. 
I'm glad the site is kept as friendly and welcoming as possible, which is really what makes this place great. Well, that and the store.   

Cheers!


----------



## kroh (Aug 14, 2006)

Thank you!

We Salute You!


----------



## GwydapLlew (Aug 14, 2006)

The only proper way to thank you is to buy you alcohol when you make it to Gen Con 2007.

...

You *will* be at Gen Con 2007.


----------



## wykthor (Aug 14, 2006)

Thank you, Morrus, for taking the responsability to manage this site. You reallly deserve a pat on the back.

Thank you, PirateCat and all the tech staff for keeping the server running smoothly. You hold this ship tight during the fiercest storm. 

Thank you, JohnCooper, JoeGKushner, Crothian, Psion and all the other reviewers for your excellent work. The publishers should be thankful also, and not take this site for granted. If were not for EnWorld, Í wouldnt have bought:

- 9 books from Green Ronin 
- 7 books from Fantasy Flight
- 2 books from Necromancer Games
- 3 products from Inner Circle Games
- 6 books from Sword & Sorcery 
- 3 books from AEG
- 3 Products of S.T Cooley Publishing
- 3 Books from Mongoose 
- 2 Books from ChainMail Bikini Games
- The vast majority of WotC products (yes, don´t think I read WotC for news; I follow the news here THEN I click on the link ;-) I don´t acquire most of them without a review)

And also, if not from this site, I wouldn´t be have known some jewels like the Immortal Handbook, the world of Xcrawl, the Arcana Unearthed/Evolved Series and become tempted daily to buy B5 sourcebooks.

Finally, thanks to Eric Noah too, for starting a dream that come true.

> Welcome! You're seeing this message because you have successfully completed your registration but you've never posted. We'd love to hear from you. Click here to say Hello and maybe even post a few details about yourself.

I keep seeing this message but I already participate in enough messageboards, but THIS is one thread that can convince me to go out of lurking for a moment: you can´t be grateful enough for the marvelous things EnWorld has provided for us fans


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the fish! 

And thanks for keeping my favorite website up and running!

Thank you Morris your hard work! 





YS


----------



## Cartigan Mrryl (Aug 14, 2006)

Morrus = Demi-God CR 75... if not CR 5005135136846813500135431 (I hit random numbers and it seemed appropriate.....)

actually, we should have a compeition to make an actual NPC/Monster outta Morrus... anyone up for it? 

I mean, why not? I'd use it! Who wouldn't?


----------



## Wystan (Aug 14, 2006)

Morrus - I thank you for the site, my complaints were never at you. 

Wystan


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 14, 2006)

Merci
Danke
Gracias
Gratzie
Arigato
Obrigado
Thanks

Thx ​
ya knows, doesn't ye?
I will sacrifice brownies in your honour!

This place is my one window for roleplaying apart from the only other people I know who knows roleplaying games (my D&D group).

Thanks... Did I thank you already?

NOTE: Morrus has Immunity to Cthulhu Mythos for seven days... sorry squidface  ,


----------



## Richard Rawen (Aug 15, 2006)

May the blessing of your time given 
be returned to you threefold 
through your days upon this earth.


----------



## LordMelquiades (Aug 15, 2006)

I would kiss you M, except (i) we're on different continents; (ii) it would revive the "sex and D&D" arguments; and (ii) it would be inappropriate.

The sentiment, however, remains.  Thank you.

Plus I now feel virtuous for thanking--which means I can skip the gym!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks Morrus!  You're doing a great job, so don't let those naysayers get you down.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks. I love this place.


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 15, 2006)

Love the place, love the man, love yourself.




IYKWIMAITYD


----------



## Razz0putin (Aug 15, 2006)

Thank you morrus I love this site it's not just bookmarked I've made it my homepage.
this is the site to go to for role-playing without your efforts gaming would not be as great.
It lets me know that die hard gamers aren't alone.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks Morrus!


----------



## Lopke_Quasath (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks (*yoink*) Morrus!

I (*yoink*) always enjoy (*yoink*) coming here, and reading (*yoink*) up on all the ideas and (*yoink*) discussions. It has made (*yoink*) my campaign worlds (*yoink*) and storylines come (*yoink*) alive.

Your work (*yoink*) is much appreciated!

Cheers (*yoink*)


-->



Spoiler



Hehe, let's see what I yoinked this time.......


----------



## A'koss (Aug 16, 2006)

Your hard work _is_ very much appreciated.

Thanks Morrus!


----------



## Syntallah (Aug 16, 2006)

THANKS A MILLION MORRUS!!

I have had this site as my home page for years now.  I love it, and the community is truly awesome.  

Kudos to you, and all involved!


----------



## Starman (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for everything, Morrus. Despite the occassional problem, the site kicks arse!


----------



## Valmiras (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks, Morrus!


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks, Morrus! If it weren't for you, I wouldn't have found my gaming groups, my job, my boyfriend, and my couch. Oh wait, no, that's craigslist. Never mind.  But seriously, thanks so much! I get a lot out of this site, including at least one of the above-mentioned things . . .


----------



## SpiralBound (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Morris!  This site is the only forum I regularly return to again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and....


----------



## AddizAbeba (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Morrus! 

This site is one of my top timewasters at work! And the ideas I get from here.....


----------



## Bardsandsages (Aug 18, 2006)

A thousand thanks to Morrus! 

 May the fleas of a thousand camels make their home in your enemies' beds!  

May the bluebird of happiness never use your car for target practice!


----------



## Dakhran the Dark (Aug 18, 2006)

Go raibh maith agat!


----------



## kirinke (Aug 20, 2006)

We're all suck ups I tell ya.   
But when Enworld goes down, I get twitchy. Not to mention posting-withdrawal. 
Tis by far the best forum site I've run across though.
So.... Thankies Morrus!


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks

I would add in another "Hear Hear" but I can't decide which sentiments to echo.


----------



## Hussar (Aug 20, 2006)

While it's actually the 20th where I am, I think it's kosher to extend Morrus week for a day to take time zones into account.

Thanks for everything.


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 20, 2006)

Hussar said:
			
		

> (. . .) to extend Morrus week for a day (. . .)





Screw that.  It's over.  Back to the grind, Morrus!









_______________
[highlight]Morrus Appreciation Week[/highlight] is OVER August 13 to August 19. _If you're still thanking Morrus, knock it off (in the thread previously linked)!_


----------

